# Buying soft close hinges



## JDW (6 Jan 2021)

Hi, I'm making some built in wardrobes, doors will be 1940 x 427mm - 18mm MDF. 

Weight; 11.5kg
(Will actually be less than this because of a thinner central panel - always better to over engineer...)

With Blum's guidance, I'm plan to use 3x full overlay
cabinet hinges per door - please shout up if you think I should go for 4, thanks.

6 doors; means 18 or 24 hinges but I can't find anywhere I can buy a pack of more than 2 at a time, and they ain't cheap. Can anyone give me an appreciated steer please?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Doug71 (6 Jan 2021)

I tend to get mine from here (although people have mentioned cheaper places before), you do get an extra 5% off if you are a repeat customer.









Trade-hinges.co.uk


Blum hinges are the faultless solution for many applications – These proven soft close hinges & cabinet hinges are available to order online or over the phone.




www.trade-hinges.co.uk





Personally I would use 4 hinges, weight wise you will be fine with 3 but when doors get to about 2m high I tend to go for 4 (although I do overbuild things). 

Video here by Peter Millard on the very subject



If you are going for soft close you don't need them all to be soft close, probably only 2 per door, that would save you a bit, personally I just get all soft close though and turn some off to keep it simple.


----------



## JDW (6 Jan 2021)

Doug71 said:


> I tend to get mine from here (although people have mentioned cheaper places before), you do get an extra 5% off if you are a repeat customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, very much appreciated Doug, I like to over build too - certainly better than under building

Do you know anywhere I can buy them in bigger packs than 2?

I guess they don't have to be Blum/ Hafele if the quality is still good enough.


----------



## eribaMotters (6 Jan 2021)

I have used Hart Wholesale in Southend-on-sea, Essex for over 20 years, even though I've now moved away from the area to Merseyside. If they will let you set up an account you have access to great advice and prices. I've used over 80 clip-on, soft close in varying combinations of inset and sit on during my bungalow refurb. Plates and hinges are ordered separately to cover 95 or 110 degree opening or varying cabinet overlay for the sit on doors. You can order any multiple you wish. Postage costs are a fixed price and reasonable.
Only problem is you will find many other things to order, eg hinges and general cabinet fittings.





__





Welcome to the Hart Wholesale Online Store | Hart Wholesale


Blum are the number one choice when it comes to exceptional kitchen design because of their high quality design and engineering functionality.



www.blum.org.uk





Colin


----------



## Doug71 (6 Jan 2021)

I only use Blum so don't know much about other brands.

When I get them from Trade Hinges they just send the quantity you order loose in a box.

Seem to remember Isaac Lord get cheaper the more you buy but not sure what their prices are like.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly telling you the best deal available.


----------



## Setch (6 Jan 2021)

trade hinges are great - very reasonably priced and the order was well packed and promptly dispatched.


----------



## JDW (6 Jan 2021)

Thanks fellas, I'll check them out.


----------



## petermillard (6 Jan 2021)

Trade Hinges do a ‘trade pack’ of 50 hinges BTW, pretty good value. And yes, I’d also use 4 hinges per door, if only to keep everything aligned over that height.


----------



## Shytot (7 Jan 2021)

We get ours from Ironmongery Direct . You can buy in bulk there . Don’t forget to order the back plates separate.


https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/search?query=blum%20soft%20close


----------



## JDW (14 Jan 2021)

I ended up getting Hafele 110° Full Overlay hinges (some digging tells me they are actually made by Blum) from Toolstation, 24 hinges for just over £50. I'm going to go with 4 per door because of the height as this is my first wardrobe I want to be confident the doors will stay put.

(MDF Door: 18mm thick with a 6mm thick panel, overall 1905 x 430mm, 100mm rails and stiles)


----------

